# Licking everything + hacking/coughing



## DT7 (Dec 30, 2007)

First off, my apologies if I'm breaking any rules inadvertently, I haven't taken the time to read the rules yet. 

My dog (mix breed, mostly Manchester terrier we believe, aprox. 5-7yrs old) is hacking and coughing, almost to the verge of vomiting. Beyond this, his breathing doesn't appear to be labored.

He is also licking the floor constantly, or whatever surface he is on (ie. the couch), and eating anything he comes across. We led him to his water bowl but he wasn't interested, so instead I fed him an ice cube hoping water would help.


I have no idea why he's licking everything, but it appears something is caught in his throat. I'm hoping someone can confirm this and let me know if these symptoms might be because of anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We don't diagnose here on dogforums since we are not professionals. But I'm guessing your vet will be able to help.


----------



## DT7 (Dec 30, 2007)

My vet is unavailable, thus the reason I came here. Not being a professional seems a rather poor excuse to not give some advice, I would have appreciated even some speculation. If you're really so afraid of being sued over giving out some advice on the internet, put in a little disclaimer in your signature or something.

Whatever was wrong with him seems to have cleared up by itself, he's no longer exhibiting any of the aforementioned behavior. Thanks anyways I guess...


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your dog is doing better.

There could have been something stuck in the throat, a piece of rolled up bread would have probably dislodged it.

Anela


----------



## DT7 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anela said:


> I'm glad to hear that your dog is doing better.
> 
> There could have been something stuck in the throat, a piece of rolled up bread would have probably dislodged it.
> 
> Anela


Rolled up bread huh? I'll keep that in mind in case this ever happens again, thanks!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

DT7 said:


> My vet is unavailable, thus the reason I came here. Not being a professional seems a rather poor excuse to not give some advice, I would have appreciated even some speculation. If you're really so afraid of being sued over giving out some advice on the internet, put in a little disclaimer in your signature or something.


It's not a matter of being sued. Someone could give poor advice that either leads to the dog NOT seeing the professionals it needs to, or it could cause the problem to become worse. There are a lot of people that do not necessarily know what they are talking about when it comes to diagnosing these things.

Now given that, I realize the description of the health board can be confusing - and that issue has been brought up in the past.


----------

